# Limping on front leg?



## CaseyKaylaBoone:) (Dec 18, 2011)

Since this morning, my golden Boone has been limping on his front right leg. I don't know what he did to it, as I didn't see him fall on it weird or anything but I'm guessing he just sprained it? I felt around and there is nothing in the pads of his feet. I pressed around the joints and he didn't flinch or anything like he was in pain at all. I'm kind of worried about him but he has limped like this before and it has gone away within a couple days, so I don't want to jump to take him to the vet, but I hate seeing him limp!  How long would a sprain take to go away? A few months back I think he had this same problem and we kept him off of it for a few days and it seemed to just disappear, but a lot of people online say to take him to the vet within a few hours of him continuing to limp. But that doesn't seem realistic as it would take a couple days for a sprain to heal. I put a cold ice pack on his joint for a while, but it didn't really seem to do anything. Any suggestions for helping the pain, if he is in pain? We went swimming in the bay yesterday so I'm thinking he just tweaked it. What do you guys think? I hate worrying about my boonie boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope the limping is gone. But if it goes on and off, especially on the same leg I would have it checked by a vet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rule of thumb = if your dog is limping longer than 3 days and it's either not getting better or worsening, you need to take your dog in to the vet.

That, and if the dog is in obvious pain, then I'd go to the vet anyway to get him on pain meds. <- Our collie sometimes has issues with his neck. This means that he literally falls over and can't move while he's crying. And he's likely to bite if handled. When he can manage to get up, then he's limping very badly. <- We have rimadyl for those occasions. Wouldn't make him go without pain meds. Usually he's back to normal and off the pain meds in a couple days. 

And going further back, our Sammy who did have reoccuring muscle pulls. Tramadol worked well for him. Again, required paying a visit to the vet to rule out anything else and get a prescription for pain meds. Like the rimadyl, we only used as needed.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

How old is your dog? When my Beau started limping suddenly it turned out to be the worst case scenario so every time I see a post about limping I cringe. I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Please take him to the vet as soon as you can. It might be nothing but it could be osteosarcoma or something equally serious. 

I had something similar and my golden had surgery twice for what was thought to be an infiltrative lipoma. Long story short it might not have been a benign tumor and apparently metastasized to his lungs. 

I am hoping and praying your guy has a sprain.:crossfing


----------



## CaseyKaylaBoone:) (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys! He woke up the next morning and the limp seems to be gone! Thank goodness!  I think he just tweaked it when he was swimming! Thanks again! Now I know what to do if it ever happens again and doesn't go away!


----------



## CaseyKaylaBoone:) (Dec 18, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> How old is your dog? When my Beau started limping suddenly it turned out to be the worst case scenario so every time I see a post about limping I cringe. I hope it clears up soon.


He is only 11 months.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would probably have it checked out anyway. It could be he has something going on with his shoulders or elbows, and might need some addressing with joint supplements, pain management as needed, and care re/exercise. He could be living with a little discomfort or pain right now - these dogs, remember, are very tolerant to pain.

If it happens every time he gets a little more exercise or workout, it could be the pain gets to be a little too much.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

So glad all is well...


----------

